# Thunderer



## HALLLINE (Feb 23, 2008)

Does anybody have any information or photos of the Steel & Bennie tug Thunderer,built by PK Harris at Appledore in 1958.
Dave


----------



## Ray Acko (May 25, 2008)

I think I may have another earlier one if you want it. Ray Acko


----------



## Ray Acko (May 25, 2008)

In Steel & Bennie colours


----------



## James MacDonald (Mar 17, 2006)

I took her on a run job towing a hopper from Valencia to Lexois 2 years ago
She is owned by a Las Palmas Co & is called Iron Bull


----------



## HALLLINE (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re Thunderer*

Thanks for the the photos and the info Ray & James.Why I ask is that I have a builders drawing that has the yard No 101 but no name. When I was gainfully employed at Vickers in Barrow one of the naval architects came up with a GA that showed a cowel top to the funnel and thought it was either the Thunderer or an Aus tug called Sydney cove both built by PK Harris. Information from the Sydney heritage fleet pointed to it being the Sydney cove built in 1956.I was hoping Thunderer was a sister but she has a walkway around the bridge front and according to LR, is smaller. Dave.


----------



## HALLLINE (Feb 23, 2008)

Just been on the gallery. James your Iron bull,Thunderer,Warrior must be a later one.
Dave


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, she was built in 1970 at Port Glasgow.


----------



## Ray Acko (May 25, 2008)

*Thunderer 1970*

This is the the later for my money more more majestic Thunderer


----------



## HALLLINE (Feb 23, 2008)

Ray,the photo looks more like a PK harris hull.It looks like a hydraconic hull but they built both hydraconic and normal but both look the same above the waterline.I'm now certain that the GA I have is the Sydney cove.The wheelhouse on your photo is similar but not quite the same and my GA has lifeboats.Is your 1970 the date of the photo or the date of the build and what was the build date of your 1st photo is it the 1958 Harris built tug. Thanks Paul, I thought it was a later tug .


----------



## Ray Acko (May 25, 2008)

JeRriE,Thunderer was built in 1970 as the Warrior by Lamonts of Port Glascow. She changed her name to Thunderer at the request of Harrison Line who wanted it for a new Bulker they were building. Sydney Cove, I think, was built under license by Carrington Slipways of Australia. The first pictures of Thunderer are of the tug that was built in Devon in 1958. When did you leave Vickers ? You might know some people I know from my launch days there, last one being Astute. Cheers Ray


----------



## HALLLINE (Feb 23, 2008)

Ray,it must be the sun or brain fade.The first two photos are the 1958 Thunderer and the 3rd,the 1970 Thunderer (Iron bull). So please disregard my inane previous post !.
Dave


----------



## Ray Acko (May 25, 2008)

*Warrior, Liverpool*

This was the only time Warrior visited Liverpool. She came into the river, had three tugs to swing her to tide, posed for the cameras then went back to sea never to be seen in the Mersey again.


----------



## Ray Acko (May 25, 2008)

Whoops ! Sorry its the Specialist. But the Warrior or Wanderer did make the same manouevre.


----------



## HALLLINE (Feb 23, 2008)

I know it's been hot Ray,but what has it got to do with the tug thunderer other than Harrisons wanted the name warrior so warrior became thunderer then iron bull.
Your just testing me,aren't you.


----------



## HALLLINE (Feb 23, 2008)

Ray,i'm sure these posts are a out of sinc or is it just my eyes, anyway, the Sydney cove was built by PK Harris in Appledore in 1956,to a hydraconic hull design of Burness corlett. Same as some of the Tyne, Manchester ship canal motor tugs and for various port authorities around the UK coast. This design also included fishing vessels.
I left Vickers three years ago last october,after many years sorting out spares,starting with Upholder.


----------



## HALLLINE (Feb 23, 2008)

*Sydney cove*

Ray, when I send this I hope there is an attachment with it.
Dave


----------



## GNOA (Jul 13, 2008)

If anyone has anymore pictures of the Warrior/Thunderer I would love to have them, my father was 1st Mate then skipper and served on her both as the Warrior and Thunderer, as well as a few others with Cory Shipping.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Hope this helps

THUNDERER 
O.N. 300206. 208g. 116'1" x 28'3" x 12'0"oa.
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (320 x 450mm) oil engine manufactured by Kloeckner-Humboldt-Deutz, Koeln, single reduction geared to a single fixed pitch propeller operating within a Kort nozzle. 880 bhp. 11½ tons bollard pull. 10 kts.
10.12.1957: Keel laid by P. K. Harris (Shipbuilders) Ltd., Appledore (Yard No. 110) for Steel and Bennie Ltd., Glasgow. 2.5.1958: Launched. 1.7.1958: Completed. Registered at Glasgow. 1969: Company purchased by R. & J. H. Rea Ltd., London. 1970: Transferred to Cory Ship Towage (Clyde) Ltd., (Cory Ship Towage Ltd., managers). 1973: Renamed PLYMGARTH. 1980: Sold to Andreas and George Kyrtatas, (Ierax Maritime S. A., managers), Greece, and renamed IERAX. 1983: Sold to Ierax Maritime S. A., (Canopus Shipping S. A., managers), Greece. 1993: Removed from management. Still in service January 2000.


----------



## GNOA (Jul 13, 2008)

Ray Acko said:


> This is the the later for my money more more majestic Thunderer



Thats the tug my dad was on, hence my username "GNOA" was the boats callsign.

Would love to get a really nice picture done up but am really struggling to find a decent picture . . . 

Is there any good sites for pictures ?


Cheers


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

HALLLINE said:


> Does anybody have any information or photos of the Steel & Bennie tug Thunderer,built by PK Harris at Appledore in 1958.
> Dave


The info I have on the `Thunderer` is:
BUILT.........G.TON.......HP........ENGINE
1958...........208.........880.......diesel
Hope this helps......It is from an Ian Allan booklet called British Tugs published about 1961.They were small pocket booklets which used to cost 2/6 and the one I have was sold at a newspaper stall on the old Princes Landing Stage, Liverpool,
Regards Jim


----------



## salvonia (Oct 23, 2006)

Was visiting Piraeus last week and saw Thunderer (from 1958)there, or what's left of it....
She has been stripped and re-engined. Bow and stern thruster fitted and a new wheelhouse with new funnels. Renamed ''Aegeas'' she will be stationd at Lavrion. The reason for this drastic renovation is that Greek law says you can't import tugs older than 20 years for harbour. Hence the recycling of old boats.

regards,

Hans Hoffmann
www.zeesleperelbe.nl


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

I few more of tugs named 'Thunderer'....Hope they are of help.

Jim


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Ray Acko said:


> This is the the later for my money more more majestic Thunderer


WARRIOR / THUNDERER 
O.N. 335071. 272g. 124'10" x 32'2" x 12'1"oa.
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (370 x 400mm) Deutz RBV6M540 type oil engine manufactured by Kloeckner-Humboldt-Deutz A. G., Koeln, reverse reduction geared to a single fixed pitch propeller operating within a Kort steerable nozzle. 2,400 bhp. 38 tons bollard pull. 12 kts.
2.4.1969: Keel laid by James Lamont & Company Ltd., Port Glasgow (Yard No. 411) for Steel and Bennie Ltd., Glasgow. 

29.9.1969: Launched. 

19.1.1970: Completed. Registered at Glasgow. 

1969: Company purchased by R. and J.H. Rea Ltd., London. 

1970: Transferred to Cory Ship Towage (Clyde) Ltd., (Cory Ship Towage Ltd., managers). 

1973: Following a request by Charente Steamship Company Ltd., (T. and J. Harrison, managers), Liverpool, was renamed THUNDERER. This was to enable the name WARRIOR to be used on a new bulk carrier. 

1985: Transferred to Cory Towage Ltd., London. 

1986: Transferred to Irish Tugs Ltd., (Cory Towage Ltd., managers). 

1990: Transferred to Westport, Republic of Ireland registry, (O.N. 402784) and to operations on the West Coast of Ireland. 

1993: Transferred to Belfast and to Belfast registry. (O. N. 335071). 

16.5.1995: Transferred to the Clyde from Belfast. 

1998: Transferred to Cory Towage Ltd. 

Still in service January 2000.


----------



## ronniemc (Jun 4, 2010)

GNOA said:


> If anyone has anymore pictures of the Warrior/Thunderer I would love to have them, my father was 1st Mate then skipper and served on her both as the Warrior and Thunderer, as well as a few others with Cory Shipping.


gnoa my father served on the thunderer as well also chieftain strongbow campaigner wrestler vangaurd and the rest whats your name so can mention it to my mother my old man was bobby mc donald


----------



## vicbitter57 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Thunderer & Others*

Hi Guys,
My dad was skipper on the tugs also, his "main" tug though was Strongbow, which I used to get a sail on occasionally, great fun for a small boy. If anyone has any pics of any of the tugs that would be great. My dad was Willy Stewart (Nick), he retired in 1981. regards to all VB


----------



## GNOA (Jul 13, 2008)

*Thunderer Pic*

Hi guys I found a couple of pics for the Thunderer

The first one is with "Malbork II" in January 1979 in Invergordon.

The 2nd one is of the Ark Royal being towed to be scrapped from England to Faslane (the pics were taken from the bridge of the Thunderer but you can see the Flying Fulmar.


----------



## GNOA (Jul 13, 2008)

*Another pic*

And another


----------

